# B.A.S.S. Pro caught cheating!



## Reel Lady (Jul 4, 2004)

I just couldnt believe this when I read this. Why would anyone ever do this? How could he feel right about any of his winnings if he knew that he cheated to win? Here is a copy of the article from BASS...

DQ Details  
Details on the DQ are slim at this point, other than the fact that Tormanen was DQd for a violation of Rule 5 (Sportsmanship) and banned from BASS competition for life. The applicable part of the rule reads, "Competitors in BASS tournaments are expected to follow high standards of sportsmanship, courtesy, safety and conservation. Any infraction of these fundamental sporting principles may be deemed cause for disqualification." 
A BASS communications official said, "This is a matter for the authorities and we suggest you get a police report for further investigation." 
BASS tournament manager Jon Stewart said, "We appreciate the help of the angler who alerted us to this misconduct so that we could act swiftly. This type of behavior will never be tolerated in any of our tournaments. 
BassFan could not reach the investigating officer before press time, but was able to piece together some of the story, based on descriptions from anonymous sources. 
Apparently, an angler hooked a fish on a crankbait then snagged a submerged line during practice. As he retrieved his tangled lure, he discovered a fish attached to the end of the submerged line. He notified BASS of the fish, and BASS contacted the Louisiana authorities, who then marked the fish and returned it to the water, still attached to the line. It was Tormanen who weighed in the marked fish. 
However, it appears he may have weighed the marked fish on day 1, not today. And it's not known how he got the fish into the boat. More might be known if the arrest report becomes available, and BassFan will continue to report on the situation as facts come to light. 
According to BASS records, this is the second BASS event Tormanen's fished. He finished 119th at the Rayburn Central Open earlier this year. 
He's fished a total of 17 FLW Outdoors events, and two Central EverStarts this year. He finished 125th at the Rayburn Central EverStart and 5th at Lake of the Ozarks. He won the 2004 Ozark BFL at Truman Lake, Mo. by a 4-11 margin. He fished only one Ozark BFL in each of the 2002 and 2003 seasons, and zeroed in each event. 
In addition, he won three Heartland Pro-Ams this year (for a total of $46,642) and also won the 2004 Lake of the Ozarks Heartland Pro-Am Kick-Off ($8,050). In nine Heartland Pro-Ams since Oct., 2004, he's placed no worse than 8th. 

Link to article - 
http://bassfan.com/trails_article.asp?id=651


----------



## Smallie Gene (Jun 2, 2005)

sometimes you gotta do what you gotta do to win. You know...., like "Rubbin is Racin" and stuff like that.


----------



## Skunkedagain (Apr 10, 2004)

Anytime there is money involved there will be someone looking for a way to cheat to get it!


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

No one has to cheat to win period! If that's what you think I hope you never fish a tournament I am running. It is not a pretty site when I catch someone cheating. On second thought it is nice to see them leaving in handcuffs and the back seat of a police cruiser.


----------



## Smallie Gene (Jun 2, 2005)

What would be the charge for something like this? Theft? I just don't see a charge sticking here.


----------



## Reel Lady (Jul 4, 2004)

He was charged with "CONTEST FRAUD" by the Lousiana Department of Wildlife and Fisheries. 
Here is a quote from Bassmaster...

"In a highly unusual turn, angler Paul Tormanen of Lees Summit, Mo., was arrested and charged with contest fraud by the Louisiana Department of Wildlife and Fisheries following his weigh-in. Tormanen was subsequently disqualified from the tournament and  after admitting he violated state law  was banned from all future BASS tournaments for his unsportsmanlike conduct. Conduct in BASS tournaments that reflects unfavorably on sportsmanship or fair competition are grounds for disqualification.

"We appreciate the help of the angler who alerted us to this misconduct so that we could act swiftly," said BASS tournament manager Jon Stewart. "This type of behavior will never be tolerated in any of our tournaments." 
Link to story-
http://sports.espn.go.com/outdoors/bassmaster/opens/news/story?page=tourn_05_Open_LA_Central_Red_River_day2


----------



## Smallie Gene (Jun 2, 2005)

I just don't see the guy having to do any time or be fined, he just cheated, ban him and move on. I'm a little confused over the "contest fraud" charge. I'll do some research to see if this is a legit. charge.


----------



## Smallie Gene (Jun 2, 2005)

ouch! Check out this article from an unrelated story but the same accusation of "contest fraud." I guess that is serious business.

http://www.wlf.state.la.us/apps/netgear/index.asp?cn=lawlf&pid=13&id=1112128645


----------



## bassn'gal (Aug 26, 2005)

Looks like people will stoop to any level for fame and fortune and notariety, guess it backfired, usually does. Glad that BASS has rules and wont put up with anything that will go against their professionalism.


----------



## UFM82 (Apr 6, 2004)

A tournament in which he could have potentially won thousands of dollars. Had he won, he would have fraudulently been awarded the money. That would be THEFT BY DECEPTION and is a fairly serious charge, especially considering the dollar amounts. 

If someone stole your car, I guess you'd be OK with him just giving the car back to you and never bothering you again? 

UFM82

Cheating is illegal- PERIOD.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

I say prosecute more of these people.

I remember two years ago a Ranger found at least 2 40# Flatheads tied to rope @ Lake Logan before a big cat tourney. He was PO'd & was trying to find who did it. I was hoping he would have found them & busted them.


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

Just remember, " The love of money is the root of all evil ." Smallie Gene is right if it involves money some people will do anything to win.


----------



## rockbass (Apr 16, 2004)

Heck this does not surprise me a bit. There are guys around my area that cheat for catfish tourney's all the time. They even have a pool they keep them in. The one guy's kid has told me several times about his dad and uncle cheating after I lost to them at tournaments. Then find out they moved even further away since I kind of let their secret out around here. they do this for less than 1000 bucks, so I can see someone doing it for thousands. It is not right, but some people are really that dumb


----------



## Reel Lady (Jul 4, 2004)

News from www.bassfan.com:

Tormanen guilty plea 2/16/2006

A spokesperson in the office of Natchitoches Parish (La.) district attorney Van Kyzar said today that Missouri angler Paul Tormanen pleaded guilty on Jan. 25 to a charge of felony fishing contest fraud stemming from the Red River Bassmaster Central Open in November. BassFan had previously received erroneous information from the DA's office stating that Tormanen would not be arraigned on the charge until yesterday. 

The arraignment was originally scheduled for Dec. 21 and was postponed twice. 

According to the Louisiana Dept. of Wildlife and Fisheries (LDWF) offense report, Tormanen admitted that he tied six fish to stumps prior to the start of the Nov. 10-12 tournament, then weighed them in during the first 2 days of the event. One of the tethered fish was discovered by a fellow competitor during practice and marked for identification by LDWF wardens. He was disqualified from the tournament and banned from BASS competition for life. 

According to the spokesperson, Tormanen was sentenced to 2 years probation and ordered to pay fines and courts costs totaling $588.50. He also must pay $3,000 in restitution to BASS LLC and perform 120 hours of community service through an approved wildlife and fisheries organization. He's prohibited from enrolling in fishing tournaments for monetary gain during his probationary period.


----------



## mikeshookset (Feb 28, 2005)

Reel Lady said:


> News from www.bassfan.com:
> 
> Tormanen guilty plea 2/16/2006
> 
> ...


 they was way to easy on him his fine should have been in 5 digates and he should have done alot of jail time and lost his boat truck and all his fishing equipment!!!


----------



## rattletraprex (Sep 1, 2005)

Smallie Gene said:


> I just don't see the guy having to do any time or be fined, he just cheated, ban him and move on. I'm a little confused over the "contest fraud" charge. I'll do some research to see if this is a legit. charge.


Small Gene Small Mind,When is cheating ever fair?People work hard for what they get.Don't want to be the bad apple.Hope I'm never have to deal with people with that mindset but guess that's part of life.


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

thats sad.......
amazing how cruel somebody can be to a fish or animal or another human for that matter for personal gain, i couldnt live with myself if i did that


----------



## Walter Adkins (May 20, 2004)

Nice post Reel Lady. Enough people fish tournaments and there will be an idiot out there who will try and take advantage of it. Unlike other sports at least B.A.S.S. took the first stand and ban him. Good move B.A.S.S.


----------

